# Stingray frame ( tabs) ID help



## OLD PSYCLE (Dec 4, 2019)

Can someone tell me what these little tabs are for on this HB frame...??

Thanks


----------



## OLD PSYCLE (Dec 4, 2019)

DISREGARD...turns out its not a stingray frame..its advertised as such but its actually a 20" fleet ..it takes the slimline tank...sorry too early not enough coffee..


----------



## wheelbender6 (Dec 8, 2019)

Similar thing happened to me. I thought I had a Spyder frame. Tank tab proved it was a 24" Flightliner cruiser.


----------

